# Philosophy of Compensation Statement



## KMK (Jun 29, 2021)

Do any of your churches have a Philosophy of Compensation Statement that you would like to share with me?


----------



## deleteduser99 (Jun 29, 2021)

I don't have a philosophy statement per our church, but for my own philosophy (which I trust is Scripturally-grounded) the compensation should reflect 1) your value of the preaching office as an institution of Christ, 2) your value of the man in the office, and 3) that you think he is worthy of double honor in his laboring and preaching of the Word (if he is worthy of double honor). 

We compensate lawyers well for work that saves hassles and headaches. Much more, the pastor who is looking after our eternal well-being.


----------



## Taylor (Jun 29, 2021)

I don’t have a statement, either, but another thing that should be under consideration is the amount of compensation that would allow the minister to be free of worldly cares, and thus devote himself as freely and fully as he can to the ministry. One of the things my own pastor taught me that I find helpful is that a pastor is not “paid” to be a pastor. He is rather financially supported by a congregation so that he may be free to serve Christ and them in his fullest capacity, without the distraction of secular employment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deleteduser99 (Jun 29, 2021)

Taylor said:


> I don’t have a statement, either, but another thing that should be under consideration is the amount of compensation that would allow the minister to be free of worldly cares, and thus devote himself as freely and fully as he can to the ministry. One of the things my own pastor taught me that I find helpful is that a pastor is not “paid” to be a pastor. He is rather financially supported by a congregation so that he may be free to serve Christ and them in his fullest capacity, without the distraction of secular employment.


Part of this is understanding that freedom from worldly cares means more than just hitting the break-even point.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taylor (Jun 29, 2021)

RPEphesian said:


> Part of this is understanding that freedom from worldly cares means more than just hitting the break-even point.


Yes, I should have added that. None of this should have “bare minimum” as the goal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deleteduser99 (Jun 29, 2021)

Taylor said:


> Yes, I should have added that. None of this should have “bare minimum” as the goal.



No omission on your part far as I am concerned. Only to include that the freedom from earthly cares means that he himself perceives freedom from them. I am assuming the pastor is not a money lover too. However, it seems to me that many think break-even is sufficient for their minister. That is a stressful place to be in reality.

A podcast on caring for pastors on the Reformed Forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PaulCLawton (Jun 30, 2021)

KMK said:


> Do any of your churches have a Philosophy of Compensation Statement that you would like to share with me?


From the URCNA Church Order:

Article 10 – Support and Emeritation of Ministers
Each church is to provide honorably for the minister of the Word and his family while he is serving that church, and should contribute toward the retirement and disability needs of its minister. In the event of a minister’s death, adequate provision shall be made for the support of his dependent wife and children.
A minister who has emeritated due to age or who is unable to perform the duties of his office due to age, sickness, or other personal disabilities, shall retain the honor and title of Minister of the Word, and his ministerial credentials shall remain with the church he last served, which shall provide honorably for his
support, with the assistance of the churches of classis if necessary. The emeritation of a minister shall take place with the approval of the council, and with the concurring advice of the classis. After emeritation a minister’s credentials may follow a membership transfer but only with the consent of both councils that are involved. In the event of a dissolution of the church to which the minister (emeritus or otherwise) is officially bound, the Consistory and the minister shall promptly request the advice of classis for the purpose of having his credentials held by another church of the classis in a manner consistent with Article 7 of the Church Order.

Also, see chapter 12 "Tending the Shepherd (1): Honorable Provision" in _Faithful and Fruitful._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deleteduser99 (Jun 30, 2021)

@PaulCLawton that book looks like a must-read!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KMK (Jun 30, 2021)

PaulCLawton said:


> From the URCNA Church Order:
> 
> Article 10 – Support and Emeritation of Ministers
> Each church is to provide honorably for the minister of the Word and his family while he is serving that church, and should contribute toward the retirement and disability needs of its minister. In the event of a minister’s death, adequate provision shall be made for the support of his dependent wife and children.
> ...


----------

